# Audio Sync Problem



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know when this problem (1/2 second out of sync on audio) on almost all channels will be fixed? Does anyone know of a workaround? Switching channels doesn't work for me.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

I talked to tech support a couple of weeks ago and followed up with an email.
I got a reply from my email wanting my RX info but have not heard any further.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

It was really bad on a Voom (Soundstage) channel yesterday.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

This has been a long standing problem. No fixes yet. I'm beginning to think it isn't fixable.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> This has been a long standing problem. No fixes yet. I'm beginning to think it isn't fixable.


It's fixable. It wasn't always like this .


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree that it is fixable.
When I first got the Voom package, all was fine.
This problem showed up sometime in August.
I have sent another Email to TS.
If any other of you would like to input to the same TSR that I have been, send an email to:

*email deleted*

Maybe if one person gets enough mail, somone will look into the problem !

*sorry guys - no direct posting of CSR's email or names here due to the fact that they are completley innundated. And once that happens, they can't do anyone any good. - Mark*


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

For those of you (us) having this problem, what type of audio conections are you using? I'm using RCA with the HDMI DVI converter for video. The problem was particularly annoying last night.


----------



## dishjim (Oct 21, 2004)

I am using component with optical, I found that at times just changing channels will improve the sync


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

I am using component outputs on both my 942 and 921.
It's apparent that it is not just a 942 problem since I have it on both RX.
I tried the DVI/RCA setup on the 942. The delay was present there also.
Changing channels or power cycling the receiver does seem to help on occassion when watching live content.
Most if the VOOM content I watch is recorded. Once it's on the HD I have found nothing that will affect the delay.
Some days it seems better than others, but it's usually out of sync just enough to be annoying.
It is also evident on the TV2 output of the 942 using dual or single mode.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, it appears that regardless of the type of audio hookup, the problem exists.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Today's response from Tech Support in reply to my second email.

Mr. Pope, 

We do not currently have an estimated date for when this issue will be resolved. The information has been sent to our engineering department. 




Technical Support 

Dish Network


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I happened to tune to one of the Voom movie channels last night. The sound was the most of out sync I ever heard/saw. At least a second if not longer. I'm cancelling Voom until this is fixed.


----------



## DarkDreams (Aug 10, 2005)

In response to my (follow-up) e-mail about status of the audio delay problem, I received a phone call from Tech Support informing me that the fix will be in the next 942 software download which he said is scheduled for tomorrow (Thursday). Although he did indicate that there is always a chance that the download could be delayed by a week.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

I really don't think a software upgrade will fix it. As noted, it is only on the VOOM channels that have the problem; SHOHD, HBOHD, TNTHD and CBSHD aren't affected. I think it has to do with the signal, so a software "fix" on the receiver end probably won't resolve it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The software update will probably make All of the hd pack channels out of sync just like the Voom channels, then it will become standard to watch all of your hd movie like dubbed Japanese Godzilla movies. The problem solved ; no more inconsistencies.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Its more than just the Voom channels. When I record from WSBK from the superstation pack, i get the same problem.


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

I have an audio sync problem as well when using the Dolby Digital connection from the 942. It's *extremely* annoying and very hard to watch a show with the surround sound system when it's occurring. My Pioneer A/V receiver has two DD inputs, one from the 942 and one from the DVD recorder. There are no problems with audio sync from the DVD recorder and the problem doesn't clear up when I move the cables and reassign the ports on the receiver (it moves with the 942). I noticed that when I have the receiver on, driving the external speakers, and have the TV mute off (TV sound as well), you can hear one lag behind the other; it sounds like you are in an echo chamber (or maybe an echo_star_ chamber!) I rebooted last night again, and it didn't seem to help. The recorded shows definitely showed the lag (wonder if the lag was recorded also? doesn't seem likely).

Any suggestions? Tech Support basically said there was nothing that could be done, and a new receiver would exhibit the same problem.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

rb71 said:


> I have an audio sync problem as well when using the Dolby Digital connection from the 942. It's *extremely* annoying and very hard to watch a show with the surround sound system when it's occurring. My Pioneer A/V receiver has two DD inputs, one from the 942 and one from the DVD recorder. There are no problems with audio sync from the DVD recorder and the problem doesn't clear up when I move the cables and reassign the ports on the receiver (it moves with the 942). I noticed that when I have the receiver on, driving the external speakers, and have the TV mute off (TV sound as well), you can hear one lag behind the other; it sounds like you are in an echo chamber (or maybe an echo_star_ chamber!) I rebooted last night again, and it didn't seem to help. The recorded shows definitely showed the lag (wonder if the lag was recorded also? doesn't seem likely).
> 
> Any suggestions? Tech Support basically said there was nothing that could be done, and a new receiver would exhibit the same problem.


Did you try adjusting the time sync in your Pioneer? Some receivers/TV's have settings to adjust for time sync issues. It only works well if the sync mis-time is constant, though. It definately will not work with the VOOM sync problems because that varies regularly, however, if you have a constant mis-sync on all channels, it can be compensated for.


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

I had an approximately 1/2 second delay last night on DiscoveryHD.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I noticed it on a digital OTA channel last night (in addition to some VOOM channels that I first saw it on). I wonder if it's a systemic sync issue with any MPEG2 material, or the individual transport streams...I figured it was just VOOM until my local was out of sync last night. It could have been the local channel, but it seems like too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Avsfan33 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have had an issue with the audio not syncing also, it is sporadic on some channels and happens consistently on a couple channels (mainly 1 local and Fox Sports). It seemed to be worse with L280. I actually tried the audio delay on my A/V reciever and it seems to work so far. The channels that did not have a problem are still fine, which I don't understand.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Now I have audio dropouts on CBS-HD.

What Next ? :nono2:


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

johnnyd1023 said:


> Now I have audio dropouts on CBS-HD.
> 
> What Next ? :nono2:


Just for the record, I experience the same along with macroblocking. None of this happened prior to L280.


----------



## InDashMP3 (May 25, 2004)

So, today my wife told me that all day her "shows" were losing some of the audio. We used to have a 721 hooked up, but just got this one up last night. When I got home from work, I noticed that the audio does in fact drop out on several channels (maybe all?). I did an instant reply and drop out wasn't there. Any help?


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I still have the problem myself. I was hoping for a software update based on some of the previous posts, but I haven't seen one. Has anyone gotten any recent information on when an update will be coming lately? I'm convinced that that's the only thing that will fix this problem (updated software).


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

I think I've resolved this.

I'm using the HDMI connection from the 942 to my HDTV and had the optical output from the 942 going to my receiver. My TV has an optical output also, so I moved the cable from the 942 to the TV. No sync problems! There was one recorded show that demonstrated the sync issues easily, and everything was in sync after moving the cable.

So, it seems to be an issue with the 942, at least when using the HDMI as an output video source.


----------

